# water



## hedgehogsrule99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Do your hedgehogs prefer different brands of water? Dusty seem to prefer the ice mountain brand. Has anyone else experienced this? It's not a problem, but is this normal for hedgies to prefer certain brands.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I just use the water spikot on my fridge. It has a filter and I drink it without a problem.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I haven't noticed but I do know some hedgies can be very specific with their likes on other things lol We all drink tap water, it's pretty good in my area so I luck out that way


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

All my animals are on tap.  I figure thats the easiest for me and we have clean water. If I go away I can always bottle a bunch of it for free. ha


----------

